# Anyone add any cool fish/plants/shrimps to their tanks lately?



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey all,

The freshwater folks have been so quiet lately..so thought I'd ask..

Anyone have any cool fish/plants/shrimps they got over the holidays?
Let's see them! I'm always eager to add new fish species to try them out..what did you get and where did you get them from?

sarah


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It was a very busy shopping weekend for me. Boxing day sales galore. Hard goods I bought included a new 14G nano tank, a 36 in Zoomed HO LED, a 21 in Marineland accent light, 2 AC 70's, 1 AC 50, and some new CO2 diffusers. Fish wise I bought 3 demasoni, 5 L. multifasciatus, 4 platinum pearl scale angels, 10 dwarf neon rainbows, 6 yellow fin cories, 2 gold rams, a male betta and three saltwater firefish. Shrimp wise I bought ten Hawaiian volcano shrimp, 10 crystal red shrimps, 6 ninja shrimp and three saltwater peppermint shrimp. Coral wise I bought 10 small frags that were polyps or mushrooms, one large piece of rock with a hairy mushroom colony, a gold hammer coral, a chalice and a few other pieces. I also picked up two really nice curved pieces of live rock. It was a full weekends worth of fish store shopping.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I did get some pretty little Dario fish, and Rice fish. The rice fish have amazing blue eyes and pretty vermilion on the outer edges of the fins. 
The Darios are sweet, looking just like tiny cichlids, and very similar to Badis, but smaller. Not as brightly coloured as Scarlet Badis, but still, very cute little guys. Rather hoping they will breed for me at some point. If they do, the fry are probably going to be darn near invisible at first.
Also some green and orange Babaulti shrimps.. which I hope will do well.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, DA, you did well! That's quite a big selection of stuff. I'd love to see photos of your new shrimps.

Fishfur, hi stranger..you haven't come by for awhile! I'd also love to see a pic of the darios. I thought they were the same as scarlet badis?

I got some rotala ramosior "florida", crypt metallic red, crypt flamingo, and cuphea for plants. For shrimps I just got regular amanos..and for fish I got some scarlet badis and two panda loaches bc everyone seems to have one! Just jumping on the wagon! lol!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Been a tough year, all things considered, sorry I haven't been around more. As for the Darios, from what I can learn they are not the same as Badis. Different family altogether, smaller, but have that same general cichlid shape body. Females are quite a bit blockier looking than the boys, but the boys have pale blue and red vertical stripes. Full grown they're barely an inch long. Super cute. Currently housed with my frogs.. who ignore them entirely. Only things that crawl above the floating plants get any attention from the froggies.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

got 4 boesmani rainbows and a dozen rasboras, starts with a B for the proper name, they called them brilliant but that name is for a few different kinds, they were 3 for 2.09 and a nice looking little fish.

Plant wise I got dwarf hair grass and glossostigma to go in my new 20 long


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I tried glosso last year. 4 hours of bloody separating and planting (huge ball of it), and every little bit of it melted away in days. : P


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Jiinx said:


> Wow, DA, you did well! That's quite a big selection of stuff. I'd love to see photos of your new shrimps.
> 
> Fishfur, hi stranger..you haven't come by for awhile! I'd also love to see a pic of the darios. I thought they were the same as scarlet badis?
> 
> I got some rotala ramosior "florida", crypt metallic red, crypt flamingo, and cuphea for plants. For shrimps I just got regular amanos..and for fish I got some scarlet badis and two panda loaches bc everyone seems to have one! Just jumping on the wagon! lol!


I have them in a 55 and I am not a good enough photographer to get a pic. Sorry. Here is a few of some of my others.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I picked up a couple small frags, one is a brain coral, and I also have a Female potters angel that looks awesome!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

awesome! pics pics pics! freshwater pleeeeease  Salties are all the rave (I know bc I have a saltie tank) but I'd love to see planted tank purchases!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I picked up 3 Hypseleotris compress's, gorgeous fish. Also managed to get my hands on a Cryptocoryne Bullosa from a fellow hobbyist. I'll try to take some pictures


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

oh! Love those fish. From where? Is it from Menagerie  Pictures??

sarah


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My last splurge was 3 quite large Bamboo shrimp at BAs the last day of Boxing week, and 3 more Daisy Rice fish, to go with the first four and make a nice little group of them. Those little fish may not be the most brightly coloured, aside from those glowing blue eyes, but they are really pretty close up with the vermilion edging to their fins, which have a pretty shape to them also. Very fond of blood worms, these guys, as are the Darios, who do not seem overly fond of man made food.

There were only 3 of the Bamboo shrimp left, at 25% off. It was worth it, I thought, as my others are much younger and will take time to grow large enough to try to breed them. 

I'll try to get pics of the Darios, but they are only really in view at feeding time and I'm finding it hard to get a decent shot without it being so washed out by the flash you can't see anything.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Seems my Darios may in fact be Badis, or vice versa.. First article I read said they were a different family, and gave the maximum adult size as an inch, which is the size of my fish now. But I've seen Badis larger than that, so I figured they had to be a different fish.

Now I can't find the first article, and another one says Badis is a synonymous name for the same fish. Mine are certainly still quite small, and so far, the boys are not very colourful, having quite pale red & blue stripes. Hope colour will improve with feeding. mostly I only see them at feeding time. And I learned I should be sparing with bloodworms, they have a rep for becoming obese and then sick if fed too many bloodworms. They are for sure slow eaters. Good thing I have other worms to feed them.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got some new buces.


----------

